# Lip Balms -OT I guess



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

I know it's not soap so I hope it's o.k. to post. My youngest wants to make and sell lip balms in my booth. Can ya'll recommend a good supplier for flavor oils and any tips. I know there are tons of recipes out there on the net but if you have any words of wisdom for her that would be great. Shannon


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think Vicki's recipe is in the recipe post.

I didn't have much luck with flavor oils though I've only bought three. One, I didn't like the smell of at all, a second just didn't mix in well and the smell/flavor never came through. But the coconut vanilla one turned out nice. So I just do that along with a plain and a peppermint (eo). I know there are tons of cool sounding flavors out there and if I had a market with a lot of young folks I'd try more I think.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a hard time getting my usage rates right or something so I have just used EO's lavender and lemongrass and peppermint. I invested in 5 or so ones from WSP and didn't like ANY of them.

Bethany


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

If you have had bad luck with the usage of any I would like to know the supplier so I don't waste my money. WSP is wholesale Supplies Plus?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I got mine from Susan as a last minute add on. The black raspberry smelled like cough syrup to us. LOL And the raspberry was the one that just wouldn't incorporate. But the coconut vanilla was very nice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I have ordered from at least three suppliers in the past and never liked any of them either.. Now i use only EO's.. just easier,,, to sweeten use Stevia that you can get at health food stores.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Susan's Cocount Vanilla is nice.
I use the Lorann oils from mystifyyoursenses.com
with good results.
I often mix my own blend, right now my Berries and Cream and Bubblegum are selling best.
Becky


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure but most of the lip balm flovors burn away at a high heat rate. Or at least mine did until I read somewhere to let it cool a bit. 
Course.. some more seasoned balmers could help I am sure.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And you might want to just start your lipbalm experience with a premade base like herbalsoapbyrj.com and one of her flavor oils samplers that you can pick 3 or 4 different ones for one low price. She also sells cute see-through snappy compact containers for lip balm so you don't have to pour tubes your first time. They fit perfectly in tiny ziplock found in the craft section at Wallmart and a business card with the info on it and the lip balm fit perfectly...no labeling issues. Then if they sell, make your own, add tubes, start labeling.

I only use vanilla extract and stevia now, I used to make a lot of flavors including peanut butter cups, sold them recently for shipping to someone else on the forum. All the scents become addiciting. I got $3 for mine and sell them easily. Just remember less is more with the flavoring oil, most don't like them because they use too much. Always weigh out how much you are melting and put drops of flavoring in it so you can duplicate it exactly each time. Some will burn your lips if you put in to much, and most taste nasty with too much in them. It's the perfect project for young ones. Vicki


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, she is motivated by money so this will be perfect to show her that you really do have to do math in real life. Homeschooling at it's best. She comes with me sometimes and counts change back to people. She is 12 but a little backwards. I think this will be a good project for her. What usage rate do you use for the vanilla and is it o.k. to use real vanilla? Usage for the EO as well. I already ordered tubes so I figured on pouring them from a pyrext measuring cup. Is there a better way? Thanks for all of the advice. Shannon


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would get a tiny funnel when pouring in tubes


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She won't be able to pour tubes. This little bubble comes up and you have to repour. If you are going to do it anyway, put a big handful of them together and rubberband them so they stand up. I make my lipbalm in bulk, so say I scoop out 2 cups to melt in the microwave to pour, I put a tiny drop of stevia and then about a teaspoon of pure vanilla extract. Stir really well and let it set up in the cup, then I taste it. Too strong add more base. I have never used EO's. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, Wsp is wholesale supplies plus.

I pour into tubes with a two cup pyrex measuring cup just fine. Sometimes I have to nuke it a little to get it fowing right again.

Raspberry is pretty nasty - cough syrupy. I think I was using too much, but even cutting way back it was Gross. And the WSP sweetened didn't seem sweet at all to I tried adding sweetener, but I think it was too much.

Yes, eo's for me thanks!

Bethany


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Bumping this back up.
So if one can use Vanilla Extract, what about the other Extracts available? Like Strawberry, Rum, etc? Are these useable as well?


----------

